# Pics of the new ride after a couple of mods..



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey guys

So it's been about a month now since I part x'd the TT for a E93 convertible.

Gotta say.. I love it. Fully loaded with all the extra's from birth (apart from the standard sound system, which may I add is shi*!)

First thing I had to do was get rid of the yellow & dull angels. Fortunately, it's not a whole replacement like my previous TT install that Was did (which I miss the most!). All that needed changing was the bulbs to some LEDs. Looks great and of course the man to do this was the genius himself - thank you Was 

Then it was onto the sound system. You'd think with underseat subs the system would be half decent, but no.. Absolutely crap. With the car being a convertible I was limited because of the latch pull down thing in the boot.

I had a 12 inch JL in the TT but got rid of all that. But knew that the JL kit was awesome so away I went and bought a 10 inch W3 and a JX 500. I utilised the ski hatch so the sub fires straight into the cabin.. Sounds great and peeps in the back who pull the armrest down are now greeted with the sub 

Anyways. Here's a few piccies, hope you like!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's a great looking car. Classy colour ways too.


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Not a fan of the alloys -

But the rest is MINT!! Deffo turn my head if i saw that, Make a vid of your sub pumping out some beats :mrgreen:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

whack some cls type super concave wheels on that and you're done! :twisted:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i like it a lot, loving the colour.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I was torn between black with red leathers but I'm really glad with the final choice!

As for the wheels, I actually like these! Which is also good for the pocket! But hey, I'm sure ill come to them at a later stage!

Thanks

Suraj


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice car, good choice. Is that an electric folding roof? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great, what year is it if you dont mind my asking


----------



## jd26 (Dec 4, 2008)

Properly nice these!!

One of the only (non super) cars I love even in standard trim


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice  Folding hard top too if I am not mistaken?


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks good well done bro, i guess im down a similar path. I've been with an E92 M3 for almost a year. Time to shift the TT i think, finally!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

great looking car Suraj, good to meet you when you came over.

enjoy your new ride :wink:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! I've actually done a couple more things since I last posted. Gloss black kidney grills from the dealer - really transforms the front end. Drove down to Birmingham and got a new exhaust (back box and tips) which sounds great.

About to order the rear lip spoiler as that will smarten up the rear end. Not sure what ill do thereafter but thinking of getting the 313 wheels with non Runflats! Will get some pics up once I get the spoiler fitted!



missile said:


> Nice car, good choice. Is that an electric folding roof? [smiley=gossip.gif]


It is indeed 



BrianR said:


> Looks great, what year is it if you dont mind my asking


Thanks, its a 2008 model. Pre LCI



jamal said:


> Looks good well done bro, i guess im down a similar path. I've been with an E92 M3 for almost a year. Time to shift the TT i think, finally!


You've still got the TT?! Brilliant! Was thinking about your car when I was reading through a members restoration project, you'd love the colour of it  Hope you are well bro.



was said:


> great looking car Suraj, good to meet you when you came over.
> 
> enjoy your new ride :wink:


Thanks again Wasim. Lights are looking great. Have you got around to your remap yet?!


----------



## baileybot (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice car, Love the colour


----------



## dom122001 (Nov 22, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------

